# Butterfly Embroidery Machine



## purdyfancy (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of Butterfly 12 needle embroidery machine? http://www.butterflyemb.com/new_embroidery_machines.php. The only thing I can find on them is on there website. Help please.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

there are a few videos on youtube also. ebay has new ones that are going for about 7-8k. they look like the expensive ones but i have never used one or seen one live in action. the cost is good if they are worth it. maybe they do some trade shows and you could look at them and play with them.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

There are a lot of cheap embroidery machines around now. 
Whether they are junk or a real good deal remains to be seen, at least by me. If I lived close to the seller, could see a service person, knew that I had good support, I would be tempted to try one. But, I don't have any of those things, and so my fear would be that I would be spending $7-8K that I would regret.

I would stick with Tajima, Barudan, SWF, maybe even Melco before I would go for one of these super cheap ones.

Just my opinion. Maybe someone who owns one could chime in and tell me why I'm wrong.


----------



## purdyfancy (Oct 27, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, but you never know. I really hope someone on the forum has one and could give some insight.
Thank!!


----------



## loveitsimple (Dec 26, 2014)

I see this thread died a while back, does anyone have any experience with the Butterfly embroidery machine yet. The web is still devoid of credible feed back or information on this product. My wife has been bugging me to get her a good multi-needle embrodiery machine and I saw the butterfly and seemed like a decent product, based on the the videos posted on you tube. But they are vendor videos so who knows...


----------

